# Where do I buy a fursuit?



## Kaylow167 (May 11, 2017)

I'm new to the fandom and I was just wondering how do I buy fursuits? What are the most popular fursuit website stores?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 11, 2017)

From a fursuit maker, silly. Or if you want to save a few bucks buy from a costume designer specialist or from FurBuy or The Dealers Den.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2017)

Go to your local zoo/pet store and ask if they skin their animals. Preferably rare and exotic and almost-extinct animals, such as the saber-tooth tiger or the pterodactyl, or better, the infamous woolly mammoth.

Got plenty of fursuit makers here on FAF, FA and some of the sites Foxy above me mentioned. I'm not into fursuiting myself, so I don't actually know about many dealers.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (May 13, 2017)

Or if you are fond of jabbing yourself with needles and fuss over making it good enough, you could build your own fursuit. It'll just take ten times as long and cost the same if not more.


----------



## Deathless (May 13, 2017)

I'd personally recommend starting off with a cheap fursuit from Etsy or something. They do offer some amazing 'starting-off' fursuits at less than 500$ (at least the one I'm starting off with). I wouldn't rush it but if you really want one, go right ahead :3


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 13, 2017)

I found my maker on etsy.com 
Link to her shop if your interested; 
www.etsy.com: Jewelry, hats and costumes by MariasCreativeCorner

Example of her work is my display pic. A Partial I commissioned with her. 
She does great work. Full suits and partials. I would also suggest you can find them on FA too if you come across some. 
Etsy has a few makers, furbuy has people who sell premade or commissions. I havnt gotten anything from furbuy cuz I only got my first partial from etsy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 14, 2017)

It largely depends on how much your budget is.. if you can spend alot - you can go with a fursuit maker.. (generally the *less* well known they are, the more likely they are willing to negotiate with you on a price).. if you're on a budget, (and, who isn't these days?) - you can try the various auction sites, for lower prices.

But, the competition (between buyers) - can be fierce on there as well.. so, be prepared to hustle.. if it's a popular item you like.

It's certainly debateable whether some of the more "well known" fursuit makers out there are worth their price - so, it's largely up to you.. if you feel comfortable in paying that kind of money, or not.

IMO, some well-known makers are quite "over-hyped"; and better deals can be had, elsewhere.


----------



## sunnydancer (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi!

I run a super small personal company Full of Full and I am open for a few more slots. My prices are all listed on the website here fulloffur.com. 

I post even more WIP of current projects here www.facebook.com: Full of Fur

Let me know if anything strikes a fancy, or feel free to drop an email or message 


- Sun Dancer


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 16, 2017)

Fursuits / The Dealers Den


----------

